# The Android app is driving me crazy



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

For the record, it works perfectly 90% of the time but there are times I want to use profanities at the app.

I can connect. I can see My Shows. I can even delete items in My Shows. But when I try to stream it's hit or miss. It'll try to load the video. Then it goes into the setup process and I have to check those checkboxes again. Then it'll say it's looking for streaming devices. About half the time, when I get to this point, it says it can't find any streaming devices. Then, I can come back 30 minutes later and it's just fine.

This is not a wifi or router issue that I know of. I have a rock solid wifi setup. In most cases I'm only 10 feet from the access point. I have a couple of computers and 3 Chromecasts and a Amazon Fire Stick on the same network that can stream HD just fine. Never, ever a hiccup. And, none of these were in use when I have troubles with the app.

I have the same issues on wifi or when connected via LTE. Seems unreliable. I have to revert back to my Slingbox.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

BruinGuy said:


> For the record, it works perfectly 90% of the time but there are times I want to use profanities at the app.
> 
> I can connect. I can see My Shows. I can even delete items in My Shows. But when I try to stream it's hit or miss. It'll try to load the video. Then it goes into the setup process and I have to check those checkboxes again. Then it'll say it's looking for streaming devices. About half the time, when I get to this point, it says it can't find any streaming devices. Then, I can come back 30 minutes later and it's just fine.
> 
> ...


I don't stream with it but find it very nice for its other features. But the blasted app keeps losing connection almost every time I use a browser for a couple of minutes. Then it fails to reconnect once which takes a long time before finally connecting on the second try . No other app that I use has that problem. It is EXTREMELY aggravating.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, stream has been hit or miss for me too. (At least when outside my home network.) these days more miss.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

BruinGuy said:


> I can connect.


I'm surprised you can connect . I've finally learned that I have to start the app, watch the arrow spin for a few seconds, click the android "back" button to cancel the auto sign in operation, then click "Sign In" again (which then works fine, and connects me to the TiVo).

If I don't do the two stage sign in, the first arrow will spin practically forever then say it timed out (and helpfully delete the remembered password .


----------



## mojo_13 (Aug 29, 2013)

tomhorsley said:


> I'm surprised you can connect . I've finally learned that I have to start the app, watch the arrow spin for a few seconds, click the android "back" button to cancel the auto sign in operation, then click "Sign In" again (which then works fine, and connects me to the TiVo).
> 
> If I don't do the two stage sign in, the first arrow will spin practically forever then say it timed out (and helpfully delete the remembered password .


I found out that I had to do this also, seems odd but I have the same experience as you.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I'm surprised you can connect . I've finally learned that I have to start the app, watch the arrow spin for a few seconds, click the android "back" button to cancel the auto sign in operation, then click "Sign In" again (which then works fine, and connects me to the TiVo).
> 
> If I don't do the two stage sign in, the first arrow will spin practically forever then say it timed out (and helpfully delete the remembered password .


Thanks for the back button tip. Still it would seem to be the kind of bug that is fixable. It has been there for a long time.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

The streaming whether it's in home or out of home is a hot mess. I don't get how they can't get their act together after more than two years on the market. They should not advertise it if it doesn't work at least 90% of the time. It is extremely frustrating having to deal with those pesky issues.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I'm surprised you can connect . I've finally learned that I have to start the app, watch the arrow spin for a few seconds, click the android "back" button to cancel the auto sign in operation, then click "Sign In" again (which then works fine, and connects me to the TiVo).
> 
> If I don't do the two stage sign in, the first arrow will spin practically forever then say it timed out (and helpfully delete the remembered password .


Same for me. The app was updated to look better but the fact that just logging in is such a hassle makes me wonder if TiVo even tests this app. I don't even know why there is a login screen shown every time you launch. It seems completely pointless. I don't know of any Android app that does that. But if you are going to show it, at least make it log you in automatically. Having to kill the login process every time is just terrible.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

rainwater said:


> Same for me. The app was updated to look better but the fact that just logging in is such a hassle makes me wonder if TiVo even tests this app. I don't even know why there is a login screen shown every time you launch. It seems completely pointless. I don't know of any Android app that does that. But if you are going to show it, at least make it log you in automatically. Having to kill the login process every time is just terrible.


I have the login issue but the workaround is easy so I didn't complain about that.

As to login: It must be a digital rights thing. The Pac-12 network is worse. I have to select my carrier and login every time.


----------



## arovner (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi guys I'm a new TiVo user and have the exact same issues with the Android app that you have reported. Is there any way to provide feedback to TiVo about this?

At least I know now there's nothing wrong with my setup.

Regards,
Alan Rovner


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

arovner said:


> Hi guys I'm a new TiVo user and have the exact same issues with the Android app that you have reported. Is there any way to provide feedback to TiVo about this?
> 
> At least I know now there's nothing wrong with my setup.
> 
> ...


If TiVo isn't aware of the issue already then nobody there uses the app or has tested it. I know five users personally and ALL of them have the problem.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

arovner said:


> Hi guys I'm a new TiVo user and have the exact same issues with the Android app that you have reported. Is there any way to provide feedback to TiVo about this?
> 
> At least I know now there's nothing wrong with my setup.
> 
> ...


I emailed them at [email protected] but have never heard back. I think maybe one person tests their app because the 30 second and go to end button doesn't work at all. There are a lot of other bugs as well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

For me, the point of failure is sliding the time button forward. I can use FF/30-sec skip, but the instant I move forward by sliding the green button, it locks up, and eventually times out.

100% of the time. Always. Every. Time.

And yeah, this is on a rock-solid connection. :down:


----------



## tonyquan (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a pretty good idea what's going on here. See my post at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10524281 Now off to see if I can get the attention of someone at TiVo.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

If it makes any of you feel better I often have comparable problems on my iPad with the iOS version.

Logging on multiple times to no avail. Then waiting a few hours/days and it works again.

Sliding the time button to move forward in a show usually locks the screen. I am then unable to watch the show at all anymore. The way I've ended up fixing it is to log in using Slingplayer (yes, I have both since you need a fallback to the TiVo app) and restarting the show there.

The iOS app seems more reliable than it used to be but it's far from perfect. I believe that there is so much of a security overlay to assure that the user has a right to watch a show that it cripples the app. The slingplayer app doesn't seem to have to deal with security since it's just playing what's on another company's set-top box so it works fine.


----------



## RFEngineer (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, I discovered the back-button trick to getting it to log in as well.

Sadly though, after updating my Galaxy Tab S (Verizon) to Android 5.0.2, the app will no longer launch. Tried doing a factory-data-reset on it and re-installing the Tivo app. All it bought me was several hours of reconfiguring the tablet back to the way I had it - and with no working Tivo app anyway.

Weird thing is that my Galaxy S6 Edge (Verizon) is also on 5.0.2, and has the identical screen-resolution, and has no issue launch and running the app.

Oh well. It was pretty cool to be able to stream shows to a 10.5" tablet. Maybe someday I'll be able to do it again.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Wierd. The app is working on my Nexus 9 running. 5.1.1 and has worked with all previous 
5.x.x versions.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I found a new problem today: I watched part of a show a couple of days ago with no problems. Now today, when I try to restart where it left off, it plays a few seconds, then hangs, then picks up for a few more seconds a minute or so later, then hangs, and eventually hangs so long, I gave up waiting for it.

Meanwhile, on the same network, I was able to play a movie off my computer via http streaming to my android video player and it was rock solid - no problems at all.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nexus 9; rooted, 5.1.1 = No streaming
LG G3; rooted, 5.0 = Streaming, but with the issues described throughout this thread.

Going to try the M developer preview on the Nexus 9, while keeping it stock and see if I have any better results.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

The Galaxy Tab S + Lollipop + TiVo app problem is a known bug, apparently in the TiVo app (and TiVo is glacially slow at updates to resolve known compatibility problems). Until the current app is fixed, you can still install the "legacy" TiVo tablet app, which works fine (streaming and all) but doesn't support OnePass.


----------

